# need help to know song's name?



## golum8632 (Jul 29, 2018)

please help me to find this piece name and composer 

i think its from baroque era,

View attachment Recording.mp3


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

It won’t play for me, sorry.


----------



## golum8632 (Jul 29, 2018)

check this one:

https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=11E0anyPTPssh99a3swFT8NqagKSM-A9m


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I don’t recognise it and Shazam comes up as No Result. Lots of knowledgable folk here, hope you get your answer.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Sounds like a Vivaldi violin concerto - one of many.


----------

